# Honda Ridgeline/CRV



## Ox Man (Dec 27, 2008)

Does enyone run a Honda Ridgline or CRV on the beach or have seen one?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ox Man said:


> Does enyone run a Honda Ridgline or CRV on the beach or have seen one?


I don't own a CRV, but have pulled many off the beach. Not sure about the Ridgeline.


----------



## crazyjames (Nov 2, 2008)

i recommend to read some intersting facts CRV


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife has a 2008 CRV and I would say its a nice car for bad weather on the road (i.e. snow and ice) since it has AWD. It also gets great gas milage, up to 30 mpg on the hwy. However, I would not take it on the beach. I would not feel comfortable with the ground clearance it has. It would probably be fine on a hard packed beach but not Assateague. The engine seems capable enough and has some pep if you keep the weight down. We have not had to put it in low range so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a Ridgeline. I love this truck, even though it is not made for heavy duty off-roading. It does the job just fine for most of the fishing expectations. It even won its division for the BAJA 2000 contest. It beat out the Toyota comparison vehicle. Granted there is much credit to the driver.

Check out this link and website. All Ridgeline

http://www.ridgelineownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1672&highlight=hatteras


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Ox Man (Dec 27, 2008)

*front rod mount*

Ridgeline looks great, How did you mount the front rod rack, and does it detatch?


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Ox Man said:


> Ridgeline looks great, How did you mount the front rod rack, and does it detatch?



That one in the pic isn't mine. I just posted it as an example. I do know, however, that it does detach. To my understanding, there are kits you can by to install a foward hitch.

Here's mine:


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't know the Ridgeline could tow that much!


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes it has a 5000lb towing capacity. It can't tow a 32ft boat but it can easily do 22ft or less.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i have seen plenty of the beach.... I fished in a pilot for a few years and had no problems, even pulled out a few "domestic" vehicles.... it was easily the best driving vehicle on the beach that I have ridden in


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

ROUSH616172699 said:


> I didn't know the Ridgeline could tow that much!


LOL!!! Some say its an overkill. I usually tow the trailer when out with others. One issue I have with my ridgeline is the rack. I wish there were attachments that could be installed to use yak or thule bars but there isn't one made. I would have to remove the OEM rack to use those.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I drove a CR-V for several years from Assateague to Hatteras. Never had any problems. Just get used to wobbling around in wider tire tracks and scraping bottom because there's no clearance.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I drove a CR-V for several years from Assateague to Hatteras. Never had any problems. Just get used to wobbling around in wider tire tracks and scraping bottom because there's no clearance.


was it blue?


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I had a CR-V and it is something that I would never consider for the beach.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Lip Ripper said:


> was it blue?


Green.


----------

